# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  लक्ष्मण ने टेस्ट क्रिकेट को कहा अलविदा

## akhilman

:question:*भारतीय क्रिकेट के  संकटमोचक और सबसे स्टाइलिश बल्लेबाज वीवीएस लक्ष्मण ने सभी को चौंकाते हुए  शनिवार को तत्काल प्रभाव से अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट से संन्यास लेने की  घोषणा कर दी और इसके साथ ही कलात्मक बल्लेबाजी का एक युग समाप्त हो गया।*

----------


## akhilman

वेरी वेरी स्पेशल' के  नाम से मशहूर और टीम इंडिया को संकट से उबारने में कई यादगार पारियां  खेलने वाले लक्ष्मण ने यहां एक संवाददाता सम्मेलन में अपने संन्यास के  चौंकाने वाले फैसले की घोषणा करते हुए कहा कि मैं पिछले चार-पांच दिन से  अंतरद्वंद्व से गुजर रहा था कि मुझे क्या करना चाहिए। मेरे माता-पिता ने  मुझसे कहा कि जो तुम्हारी अंतररात्मा कहे वही करो।

----------


## akhilman

लक्ष्मण ने कहा कि  मैंने सुबह ही भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) के अध्यक्ष और  चयनसमिति को अपने फैसले की जानकारी दी और उनसे कहा कि वे मेरे फैसले को  मंजूर करें। मैंने अपने सभी साथी खिलाड़ियों से भी बातचीत की और महसूस किया  कि वे सभी मुझे कितना चाहते हैं।

----------


## akhilman

हैदराबाद के लक्ष्मण  ने कहा कि मेरे लिए पिछले तीन-चार दिन जिंदगी के सबसे मुश्किल दिन रहे।  मेरे लिए यह बेहद भावुक क्षण है। मुझे सुबह से ही प्रशंसकों से मैसेज मिल  रहे थे। वे मुझसे अनुरोध कर रहे थे कि मैं अभी संन्यास का फैसला नहीं करूं।  लेकिन मैं अंतररात्मा की आवाज पर फैसला कर चुका था कि अब बहुत हो चुका।  लेकिन मैं साथ ही उम्मीद करता हूं कि भारतीय क्रिकेट यहां से आगे बढ़ेगी और  फिर से बुलंदियों पर पहुंचेगी।

----------


## akhilman

भारत के लिए कई  यादगार पारियां खेलने वाले लक्ष्मण ने अपना करियर 1996 में दक्षिण अफ्रीका  के खिलाफ शुरू किया था। उन्होंने 134 टेस्टों में 8781 रन बनाए जिनमें 17  शतक और 56 अर्द्धशतक शामिल हैं। लक्ष्मण ने 86 वनडे में छह शतकों के साथ  2338 रन भी बनाए। 

लक्ष्मण  ने कहा कि पिछले चार-पांच दिन मेरे लिए बहुत कठिन थे' लेकिन मुझे खुशी है  कि अंततः सही फैसला किया। मैंने जब इस बारे में चयनकर्ताओं से बात की तो वे  चौंक गए। मैंने चयनसमिति के अध्यक्ष कृष्णामाचारी श्रीकांत को बमुश्किल  इसके लिए मनाया। 
बहुत  नानुकुर के बाद आखिर वह मेरे फैसले से सहमत हो गए। पहले यह माना जा रहा था  कि लक्ष्मण न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ दो टेस्टों की सिरीज के बाद संन्यास  लेंगे, लेकिन फिर यह बात सामने आई कि वह न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ पहले टेस्ट के  बाद संन्यास लेंगे, लेकिन वेरी वेरी स्टाइलिश लक्ष्मण ने सबको हैरत में  डालते हुए पहला टेस्ट शुरू होने से पांच दिन पूर्व की संन्यास की घोषणा कर  दी।

इंग्लैंड  और ऑस्ट्रेलिया दौरों में भारत की टेस्ट सिरीज में 0-4 की शर्मनाक पराजय  के बाद सीनियर बल्लेबाजों पर उंगलियां उठाई जा रही थी। ऑस्ट्रेलिया दौरा  समाप्त होने के बाद लक्ष्मण ने अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट को अलविदा कहा और अब  लक्ष्मण भी खेल से अलविदा हो गए। लक्ष्मण के संन्यास के साथ भारत की  कलात्मक बल्लेबाजी का एक युग समाप्त हो गया।

इंग्लैंड  और ऑस्ट्रेलिया दौरों के बारे में लक्ष्मण ने कहा कि मैं मानता हूं कि इन  दोनों दौरों में टीम ने बेहद खराब प्रदर्शन किया था। लेकिन हमें यह भी  स्वीकार करना चाहिए कि यह सब खेल का हिस्सा है। लक्ष्मण ने इन दोनों ही  सिरीज में अपनी प्रतिष्ठा के अनुरूप प्रदर्शन नहीं किया था। इंग्लैंड में  उनका औसत 22.75 और ऑस्ट्रेलिया में 19.38 रहा था।

----------


## akhilman

लक्ष्मण ने साथ ही  कहा कि ऐसा प्रदर्शन खेल का ही हिस्सा है। हम इंग्लैंड और ऑस्ट्रेलिया में  पहले भी अच्छा प्रदर्शन कर चुके थे और मैं उम्मीद करता हूं कि हम भविष्य  में भी इन देशों में अच्छा प्रदर्शन करेंगे। मैं इसके लिए टीम इंडिया को  शुभकामनाएं देता हूं।

भविष्य  की योजनाओं के बारे मे पूछने पर उन्होंने कहा कि मुझे पता नहीं कि मैं  भविष्य में क्या करूंगा। मैंने न्यूजीलैंड सीरीज से पहले संन्यास लेने की  कल्पना भी नहीं की थी। सब कुछ अचानक हो गया। लक्ष्मण के संन्यास की घोषणा  करने के फैसले के पीछे भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) की तरफ से आ  रही उन रिपोर्टों को जिम्मेदार माना जा रहा है जिनमें यह कहा गया था कि  लक्ष्मण को इस सिरीज के लिए विदाई देने के तौर पर चुना गया है।

कलात्मक  बल्लेबाजी के पर्याय माने जाने वाले लक्ष्मण ने अपना टेस्ट करियर 1996 में  दक्षिण अफ्रीका के खिलाफ घरेलू सिरीज से शुरू किया था, लेकिन वह सबसे  ज्यादा चर्चा में 2000 में सिडनी टेस्ट में आए जब उन्होंने अपने पसंदीदा  शिकार ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ 167 रन की लाजवाब पारी खेली।

लक्ष्मण  ने अपने करियर का सर्वोच्च प्रदर्शन 2001 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ ही  कोलकाता के ईडन गार्डन में 281 रन की ऐतिहासिक पारी खेलकर किया। यह उस समय  किसी भारतीय बल्लेबाज का सर्वश्रेष्ठ स्कोर था और विजडन ने इसे टेस्ट  क्रिकेट में इसे छठी सर्वश्रेष्ठ पारी के तौर पर चुना था। लक्ष्मण की इस  पारी और राहुल द्रविड़ के साथ उनकी रिकॉर्ड साझेदारी की बदौलत भारत ने  ऑस्ट्रेलिया का 16 मैचों से चला आ रहा विजयरथ रोक दिया था।

लक्ष्मण  ने अपना आखिरी वनडे 2006 में खेला था। उनका 100वां टेस्ट 2008 में नागपुर  में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ था। लक्ष्मण ने अपने 17 टेस्ट शतकों में से छह तो  ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ ही बनाए थे। लक्ष्मण का टेस्ट औसत 45.97 रहा।  उन्होंने 17 शतकों के अलावा 56 अर्द्धशतक भी लगाए।

लक्ष्मण  को भारतीय टीम में सचिन तेंडुलकर, राहुल द्रविड़ और सौरभ गांगुली की  मौजूदगी में कभी वह स्टारडम नहीं मिला जिसके वह हकदार थे। लेकिन संकट के  मौकों पर जब दिग्गज विफल हो जाते थे तब लक्ष्मण क्रीज पर ऐसी लक्ष्मण रेखा  खींचकर अड़ जाते थे कि विपक्षी गेंदबाजों के लिए उनसे पार पाना मुश्किल हो  जाता था। इसलिए उन्हें भारतीय टीम का संकटमोचक कहा जाता था।

----------


## akhilman

*वीवीएस लक्ष्मण का  जन्म 1 नवंबर 1974 को हैदराबाद में हुआ। उन्होंने अपने करियर की शुरुआत  1996 में दक्षिण अफ्रीका के खिलाफ मैच से की थी। लक्ष्मण के पिता सांताराम  और मां सत्भामा दोनों डॉक्टर हैं। लक्ष्मण भारत के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति डॉ.  सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन के भतीजे हैं। वे भारत के पूर्व क्रिकेटर और कप्तान  मोहम्मद अजहरुद्दीन को अपना आदर्श मानते हैं।*

----------


## akhilman

लक्ष्मण ने 134 टेस्ट  मेचों में 8781 रन बनाए। टेस्ट मैचों में लक्ष्मण के 17 शतक और  56  अर्धशतक हैं। उन्होंने इस दौरान भारत को कई बार टेस्ट मैचों में अपनी  बहतरीन  पारी से जीत दिलाई है। दाएं हाथ के स्टाइलिश बैट्समैन लक्ष्मण ने  86 वनडे मैच खेले  हैं और 2,338 रन बनाए हैं। वनडे मैचों में उन्होंने 6  सेंचुरी लगाई है। एक वन-डे सिरीज में एक नॉन विकेटकीपर के तौर पर सबसे  ज्यादा 12 कैच लेने का रिकॉर्ड भी उनके नाम पर है।

लक्ष्मण  की यादगार पारी 2001 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ कोलकाता के ईडन गार्डन   मैदान खेली जो 281 रनों की पारी थी। लक्ष्मण के इसी दोहरे शतक के दम पर टीम  इंडिया ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया को 171 रन से हराया था। इस टेस्ट मैच में भारत को  फॉलोऑन मिला।

लक्ष्मण  ने अपनी कलात्मक बल्लेबाजी से भारत की हार को जीत में बदल दिया था।  उन्होंने 'द वॉल' राहुल द्रविड़ के साथ मिलकर पांचवें विकेट के लिए 376  रनों की  भागीदारी की थी। उस पारी की ऑस्ट्रेलिया के पूर्व कप्तान स्टीव वॉ  ने भी तारीफ की  थी।

स्वभाव  से सौम्य लक्ष्मण को 2001 में अर्जुन अवॉर्ड से सम्मानित किया गया। 2002  में  वे विजडन क्रिकेटर ऑफ द ईयर चुने गए। 2011 में उन्हें पद्मश्री अवार्ड  से सम्मानित  किया गया।

----------


## Udaas

आखिर ये भी चले गये। सुनकर अच्छा नहीं लगा।

----------


## akhilman

> आखिर ये भी चले गये। सुनकर अच्छा नहीं लगा।







ha dost bharat ki ek or dewar gir gayi

----------


## akhilman

*हैदराबाद क्रिकेट  संघ (एचसीए) ने शनिवार को संन्यास लेने वाले वीवीएस लक्ष्मण को सम्मानित  करते हुए उप्पल में राजीव गांधी अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्टेडियम के उत्तरी स्टैंड  का नाम इस दिग्गज बल्लेबाज के नाम पर रखा।*

----------


## akhilman

एचसीए अध्यक्ष जी विनोद ने उम्मीद जताई कि लक्ष्मण घरेलू क्रिकेट में हैदराबाद की ओर से खेलना जारी रखेंगे।

विनोद  ने कहा, लक्ष्मण के संन्यास के दिन हम उनसे अपील करते हैं कि वे हैदराबाद  के लिए खेलना जारी रखें। हम अच्छे भविष्य के लिए उन्हें शुभकामनाएं देते  हैं।

उन्होंने  कहा, हम उनसे आग्रह करते हैं कि वे अतीत की तरह हैदराबाद क्रिकेट की सेवा  करें। इस बीच लक्ष्मण ने भी कहा कि वह इस साल हैदराबाद के लिए खेलते  रहेंगे।

----------


## akhilman

*भारत के सबसे  सीनियर और अनुभवी बल्लेबाज सचिन तेंडुलकर का मानना है कि टीम इंडिया में  वीवीएस लक्ष्मण की जगह को भरना काफी मुश्किल होगा और उन्हें हैदराबाद के इस  कलात्मक बल्लेबाज की कमी खलेगी, जिन्होंने तुरंत प्रभाव से अंतरराष्ट्रीय  क्रिकेट से संन्यास लेने की घोषणा की है।*

----------


## akhilman

तेंडुलकर ने ट्वीट  किया, जब मैं हैदराबाद में खेलने उतरूंगा तो मुझे बड़े शून्य का अहसास  होगा। ऐसा शून्य, जिसे कभी नहीं भरा जा सकता। मेरे प्रिय मित्र, वीवीएस  लक्ष्मण..। पूर्व भारतीय कप्तान दिलीप वेंगसरकर ने कहा कि लक्ष्मण ऐसा  क्रिकेटर है, जो एक पीढ़ी में एक बार सामने आता  है।

उन्होंने  कहा, लक्ष्मण का कैरियर असाधारण रहा। वह उन कुछ बल्लेबाजों में शामिल है,  जो लक्ष्य का पीछा करते हुए शानदार प्रदर्शन करते थे, ऐसी कला, जिसमें कुछ  लोग ही महारथ हासिल कर पाते हैं। लक्ष्मण के साथ एक दशक से भी अधिक समय तक  ड्रेसिंग रूम बांटने वाले सौरव गांगुली ने ईडन गार्डन्स पर उनकी 281 रन की  पारी को याद किया।

उन्होंने  कहा, यह लक्ष्मण के कैरियर का सबसे अहम दिन था। इस पारी का भारतीय क्रिकेट  पर बड़ा प्रभाव है। इसने हमें काफी आत्मविश्वास दिया और हमें विश्वास  कराया कि हम काफी पीछे नहीं हैं। इसके बाद हमने कभी पीछे मुड़कर नहीं देखा  और भारतीय क्रिकेट ने लगातार सुधार जारी रखा।

----------


## akhilman

*भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के पूर्व कप्तान सौरव गांगुली ने कहा कि वीवीएस लक्ष्मण ने तुरंत प्रभाव से संन्यास लेने का फैसला लेकर चयनकर्त**ाओं को कड़ा संदेश दिया।*

गांगुली  ने कहा, श्रीकांत की बड़ी समस्या संवाद स्थापित नहीं कर पाना है। लक्ष्मण  जैसे खिलाड़ी केवल दो टेस्ट मैचों के लिए खुद को फिट रखने के लिए इतनी  मेहनत नहीं करते। अगर चयनकर्ता अपना मत लक्ष्मण को पहले ही बता देते तो यह  स्थिति पैदा नहीं होती। 

उन्होंने  यह मामला अगस्त तक क्यों खींचा। शायद चयनकर्ताओं के विचार ने लक्ष्मण को  ज्यादा निराश किया होगा। गांगुली का मानना है कि श्रीकांत की चयन नीति  भारतीय क्रिकेट के विकास के लिए हानिकारक है ।

उन्होंने  कहा, ये (चयनकर्ता) भारतीय क्रिकेट के भविष्य को ध्यान में रखकर टीम का  चयन नहीं करते, बल्कि कुछ घटा या बढ़ाकर संतुलन बनाने का प्रयास करते हैं।  गांगुली को इस बात पर भी आश्चर्य हुआ कि लक्ष्मण ने प्रेस कांफ्रेंस में  कहा कि उसकी कप्तान महेंद्रसिंह धोनी से बात नहीं हो सकी।

गांगुली  ने कहा, कप्तान को 24 घंटे उपलब्ध होना चाहिए। पता नहीं धोनी ने ऐसा क्यों  किया। मुझे लगता है कि लक्ष्मण को अगर धोनी का समर्थन मिल जाता तो स्थिति  कुछ और हो सकती थी।

----------


## umabua

स्टीव वा ने अपनी कप्तानी के दौरान भारत के विरुद्ध खेलते हुए अपने गेंदबाजों से कहा था, " यदि आप लोग राहुल द्रविण  का विकेट लेते हो तो यह 'ग्रेट' कार्य है, यदि आप सचिन तेंदुलकर को आउट कर देते हो तो यह 'ब्रिलियंट' कार्य होगा किन्तु यदि आप वी वी एस लक्ष्मण को आउट कर देते हो तो यह 'एक्सीलेंट' कार्य होगा."

इस कथ्य से वी वी एस के वेरी वेरी स्पेशल होने का तथ्य पता चलता है. 

विदा लक्ष्मण  !!

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````` दो धुरंधर.......दोनों संकटमोचन....

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## G . One

Really he was very very special Laxman and he said cricket, bye in very very special way.

----------


## akhilman



----------


## akhilman



----------


## akhilman



----------


## prakash85

बहुत ही बढ़िया खिलाडी हैं इनकी कमी टीम को खलेगी पर जब कोई जाता हैं तभी नया आता हैं

----------

